# Truespoke Historian Seeks Contributions



## TruespokeInc (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello,
I am collecting and posting any and all Truespoke pamphlets, ads, fitment and application guides or any other materials that have anything to do with Truespoke wheel production under any of its prior owners. If you have any items of interest, I would appreciate it if you could share it with me and I will post it in the Truespoke archives on the Truespoke website at: Truespoke www.truespoke.net
Thank you to those Truespoke owners and enthusiasts who have already shared photos, copies or even actual items with me. I would like to accumulate a strong library in one place that can serve as a reference for all Truespoke information.
The new Truespoke wheels trace their roots heavily to the original and past generations of the wheel. We are always learning new things when we get a chance to see these hard to find materials and items. Especially interesting are old factory photos, technical items such as blue prints, etc. Naturally, we will give you credit for any information or materials submitted on the Truespoke website.
Thank you for riding on Truespokes and for your help and support these past few years.
Truespoke Dave















































These photos were submitted by Bob DeYoung of Cragar from his personal collection.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

I have these for sale and they would look great in your showroom. It doesn't get much better than this. They've survived 30 years and belong on display somewhere, not on someone's car.


----------



## TruespokeInc (Oct 21, 2009)

This wheel set and the Truespoke ads look amazing. May I put the photo on our website of your set? Can I get a close-up shot or scan of the Truespoke ad or small handbill you have in front? I would like to post a copy of that on the site.
How much are you asking for the set? Thanks, Dave


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nice way to keep the history hope tons of it gets collected


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Oct 10 2010, 06:10 PM~18778721
> *This wheel set and the Truespoke ads look amazing. May I put the photo on our website of your set? Can I get a close-up shot or scan of the Truespoke ad or small handbill you have in front? I would like to post a copy of that on the site.
> How much are you asking for the set? Thanks, Dave
> *


PM sent and I'll post photos for you tomorrow.


----------



## TruespokeInc (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks a million for the items I have received so far. Much appreciated. I am gathering these treasures for posting on the web pages. Dave


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 10 2010, 09:50 PM~18780713
> *n.o.s. hat patches, and jacket patches
> 
> 
> ...


How much? :biggrin:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Feathered hair, she must be Chicana. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Oct 11 2010, 06:16 PM~18785780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for real 

we need more pics of the broads


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cool topic. 
good luck with it all.
firme64impala you have those on e-bay for sale?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 11 2010, 08:16 PM~18787322
> *cool topic.
> good luck with it all.
> firme64impala you have those on e-bay for sale?
> *


No, I don't want to deal with all their fees.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> for real
> 
> we need more pics of the broads
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Oct 12 2010, 02:26 AM~18789273
> *No, I don't want to deal with all their fees.
> *


THEN I CAN BUY THEM IF YOU OFFER A 24 MONTH PLAN :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Oct 12 2010, 03:26 AM~18789273
> *No, I don't want to deal with all their fees.
> *


haha.. yeah they got some fees alright. i guess it is a service. just they take alot. lol


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

found these in my friends garage back in august. they had been sittin there since the early 90's so i bought them off him. ima restore them :biggrin: what info can u give me on them? i was told they were the o.g. tru's but idk. thanks :


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

people just tell me diffrent things. id like to know. he had the on a 62 impala back in the day. probly around the time i was born or before.


----------



## TruespokeInc (Oct 21, 2009)

When I talk with a lot of Truespoke owners, they believe strongly that 45 spoke Truespokes are the only way to go and they are against the 50 spoke wheels we offer now. The Truespoke application guides we have show that the 45 spoke wheels had load bearing capacities of between 1,100 to 1,300 pounds. That doesn't seem strong enough for a large car carrying passengers, a full tank of gas, a keg of beer and some guns and ammo. 
Even so, has anybody had problems with their Truespokes breaking? The 50 spoke wheels we have are safety tested at 1,600 pounds each and can support a very heavy car safely. This is with chrome steel spokes. Stainless spokes would add even more strength.
Can you tell me why the 45 spoke Truespokes are the most requested? I appreciate your opinions. Dave


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Oct 13 2010, 09:25 PM~18805713
> *When I talk with a lot of Truespoke owners, they believe strongly that 45 spoke Truespokes are the only way to go and they are against the 50 spoke wheels we offer now. The Truespoke application guides we have show that the 45 spoke wheels had load bearing capacities of between 1,100 to 1,300 pounds. That doesn't seem strong enough for a large car carrying passengers, a full tank of gas, a keg of beer and some guns and ammo.
> Even so, has anybody had problems with their Truespokes breaking? The 50 spoke wheels we have are safety tested at 1,600 pounds each and can support a very heavy car safely. This is with chrome steel spokes. Stainless spokes would add even more strength.
> Can you tell me why the 45 spoke Truespokes are the most requested? I appreciate your opinions. Dave
> ...


 cuz they are the original duh yall should repop the 45s with the smaller hub that big hub looks weird


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Oct 13 2010, 09:25 PM~18805713
> *When I talk with a lot of Truespoke owners, they believe strongly that 45 spoke Truespokes are the only way to go and they are against the 50 spoke wheels we offer now. The Truespoke application guides we have show that the 45 spoke wheels had load bearing capacities of between 1,100 to 1,300 pounds. That doesn't seem strong enough for a large car carrying passengers, a full tank of gas, a keg of beer and some guns and ammo.
> Even so, has anybody had problems with their Truespokes breaking? The 50 spoke wheels we have are safety tested at 1,600 pounds each and can support a very heavy car safely. This is with chrome steel spokes. Stainless spokes would add even more strength.
> Can you tell me why the 45 spoke Truespokes are the most requested? I appreciate your opinions. Dave
> ...



 WELL BEING A LITTLE LESS BLUNT AND GIVING IT SOME THOUGHT. HAVING ORIGINAL PARTS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO. WHEN COMPANIES DECIDE TO REPOP A PART/ACCESSORY/WHEEL. THEY SHOULD TAKE INTO CONSIDERATION ORIGINALITY. 
WHEN THE NEW TRU SPOKES CAME ABOUT. THEY WERE NOT MADE TO ORIGINAL SPECS. THERE WERE A FEW CHANGES MADE. THEREFORE THEY ARE NOT TRU SPOKES BUT JUST A RESEMBLANCE OF THE ORIGINAL.
MAKING A PRODUCT NOT EXACTLY LIKE THE ORIGINAL GIVES US THE CONSUMER. A DECISION TO EITHER GO ORIGINAL OR REPOP. I SEE IT LIKE THIS. WOULD YOU RATHER SEE THE TEMPTATIONS? OR THE TEMPTATION REVIEW?
IN MY OPINION I THINK THAT IF THE NEW TRU SPOKE COMPANY. SHOULD HAVE GONE THE EXTRA MILE. TO MAKE THEIR WHEELS TO ORIGINAL SPECS. AS FAR AS SAFETY. IM SURE THERE IS A WAY TO GET THE SAME SAFETY OUT OF A 45 SPOKE REPOP,AS YOUR 50 SPOKE REPOP.
ALSO PRICE, IF WE CAN GET OUR HANDS ON ORIGINALS AND HAVE THEM REBUILT FOR CHEAPER. THERE IS NO NEED FOR A HIGHER PRICED REPOP. THAT IS NOT A EXACT REPLICA.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 13 2010, 11:12 PM~18806405
> *WELL BEING A LITTLE LESS BLUNT AND GIVING IT SOME THOUGHT. HAVING ORIGINAL PARTS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO. WHEN COMPANIES DECIDE TO REPOP A PART/ACCESSORY/WHEEL. THEY SHOULD TAKE INTO CONSIDERATION ORIGINALITY.
> WHEN THE NEW TRU SPOKES CAME ABOUT. THEY WERE NOT MADE TO ORIGINAL SPECS. THERE WERE A FEW CHANGES MADE. THEREFORE THEY ARE NOT TRU SPOKES BUT JUST A RESEMBLANCE OF THE ORIGINAL.
> MAKING A PRODUCT NOT EXACTLY LIKE THE ORIGINAL GIVES US THE CONSUMER. A DECISION TO EITHER GO ORIGINAL OR REPOP. I SEE IT LIKE THIS. WOULD YOU RATHER SEE THE TEMPTATIONS? OR THE TEMPTATION REVIEW?  IN MY OPINION I THINK THAT IF THE NEW TRU SPOKE COMPANY. SHOULD HAVE GONE THE EXTRA MILE. TO MAKE THEIR WHEELS TO ORIGINAL SPECS. AS FAR AS SAFETY. IM SURE THERE IS A WAY TO GET THE SAME SAFETY OUT OF A 45 SPOKE REPOP,AS YOUR 50 SPOKE REPOP.
> ALSO PRICE, IF WE CAN GET OUR HANDS ON ORIGINALS AND HAVE THEM REBUILT FOR CHEAPER. THERE IS NO NEED FOR A HIGHER PRICED REPOP. THAT IS NOT A EXACT REPLICA.*



Well said...........


----------



## TruespokeInc (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for your opinions. When we took over from Cragar, we sat and listened to people that had been involved with Truespokes for over twenty years at Cragar, in the manufacturing end. The Uni-lug, the thickness of the material and the quality of the chrome plating all had to be updated. The uni-lug was making too much vibration on certain cars, the hub was cracking and the wheel wasn't precision-built enough for more modern cars. We went to the one piece forged hub to address all of these issues and some other ones as well that are less important but make the wheel better to ride on.
I too like things that are like the originals but people buying new rims today have high expectations as to what they are getting for their money and changes had to be made. If there is magic in having 45 spokes, we may very well drop the spoke count from 50 to 45 to suit people's tastes. I have some Truespoke owners tell me the 40-spoke was the best and as we know, 50 spokes were in production as well. As for the caps, we could not make caps like the originals. Some original caps were very tinny, like bottle caps and some were even made from plastic. We replace a lot of caps where customers have told us their old ones fell off or somebody took them. The new caps bolt in from the rear to lessen the chance of this and are made of much heavier material. As for the hubs, the new hubcaps fit the old Truespokes just fine. The larger hub is used only on 5 on 5 and 5 on 5.5" bolt patterns to allow the larger bolt circle. For Ford and Chevy bolt patterns, the hub is smaller just like the originals. 
The tool and die work on the new Truespokes was done by the same 82 year old man who did the originals and dimensionally, the new wheels are not that different than the originals. He tried to stay as faithful to the original designs as he could. 
Since we also do restoration work, we know how important it is to have the original wheels to some owners. One man recently had us restore his wheels. He told us the wheels belonged to his father and they were in use on his Impala. Even though he could get new wheels if he wanted to, he wanted the same ones his father rode on. It was important to him and it was important to us. Thanks for listening.


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 13 2010, 09:12 PM~18806405
> *WELL BEING A LITTLE LESS BLUNT AND GIVING IT SOME THOUGHT. HAVING ORIGINAL PARTS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO. WHEN COMPANIES DECIDE TO REPOP A PART/ACCESSORY/WHEEL. THEY SHOULD TAKE INTO CONSIDERATION ORIGINALITY.
> WHEN THE NEW TRU SPOKES CAME ABOUT. THEY WERE NOT MADE TO ORIGINAL SPECS. THERE WERE A FEW CHANGES MADE. THEREFORE THEY ARE NOT TRU SPOKES BUT JUST A RESEMBLANCE OF THE ORIGINAL.
> MAKING A PRODUCT NOT EXACTLY LIKE THE ORIGINAL GIVES US THE CONSUMER. A DECISION TO EITHER GO ORIGINAL OR REPOP. I SEE IT LIKE THIS. WOULD YOU RATHER SEE THE TEMPTATIONS? OR THE TEMPTATION REVIEW?
> ...


:thumbsup: I agree with the restoration price issue.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

When are u gonna repop the tru ray caps and medallions......cross flags and dome caps....????? Just a thought finding rims is easy but that's only half the battle....the caps are a motherf^%ker to find :0. And I gotta say 45 spoke is the way togo


----------



## TruespokeInc (Oct 21, 2009)

I hear you loud and clear on the '45's. The crossed flag dome caps will probably come out in Spring of 2011. The flags will be hand painted and the original metal style, not the sticker type with clear coat on it.

Since originality is important, would it make much of a difference if the top portion of the cap that you see, was identical to the original but the bottom part that you don't see had a different mounting system that was adjustable and much more secure? The little bumps or "grains of rice" on the edges of the originals do not seem secure enough and all too many people have told me that they have lost their caps. We have been doing wire wheels since 1996 and used the same mounting system we would like to adapt to the new caps. What do you think?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Quick question, why not have both the 45's and the 50's available? We all know nobody rolls these wheels on the right sized vehicle anyways; SAFETY is not always everybody's primary concern; let them make their choice. For the "purist" they can buy the OG looking wheels for the safety minden rider they can get the 50 spoked wheels. My two cents.

--Turri.


----------



## TruespokeInc (Oct 21, 2009)

My long-term goal or vision is to re-create all the options so we can provide exactly what people want. Your input and constructive criticism is appreciated. For a lot of owners, restoring an original wheel is more desirable than having a new wheel. I think it is important that both options be available. There are a lot of people that really like Truespokes but can't find the original cores to restore. They aren't aware of a Forum like this one that has so many items available. Also, buying a used wheel can be intimidating to some people because they aren't sure if the wheel is usable or safe. 
For cars like Buick Skylarks, say a '54, the owners would never want anything other than the original 40-spoke rim even though there is a reproduction available. I understand their passion for having the real-deal. I admire those that are faithful to the original wheels because this enthusiasm attracts a lot of like-minded enthusiasts to the Truespoke brand.
Another wheel we are just starting to offer is the StarFire which will bring back the thirty spoke look. These original wheels are very hard to find and original ones are very expensive to purchase. They are nearly impossible to restore. This wheel will fill a need for people that like this look. They will be affordable.


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

what size and offsets available on those they look good


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Oct 15 2010, 09:27 PM~18823999
> *My long-term goal or vision is to re-create all the options so we can provide exactly what people want. Your input and constructive criticism is appreciated. For a lot of owners, restoring an original wheel is more desirable than having a new wheel. I think it is important that both options be available. There are a lot of people that really like Truespokes but can't find the original cores to restore. They aren't aware of a Forum like this one that has so many items available. Also, buying a used wheel can be intimidating to some people because they aren't sure if the wheel is usable or safe.
> For cars like Buick Skylarks, say a '54, the owners would never want anything other than the original 40-spoke rim even though there is a reproduction available. I understand their passion for having the real-deal. I admire those that are faithful to the original wheels because this enthusiasm attracts a lot of like-minded enthusiasts to the Truespoke brand.
> Another wheel we are just starting to offer is the StarFire which will bring back the thirty spoke look. These original wheels are very hard to find and original ones are very expensive to purchase. They are nearly impossible to restore.  This wheel will fill a need for people that like this look. They will be affordable.
> ...



:biggrin: now see this wheel here, ill take the 50 spoke version instead.

as far as caps go, if our only option is to buy repop(cause SAUL owns all the originals :biggrin: l) i dont think i would mind how they mounted as long as they dont fly off while your driving. ive had this happen to me too many times. i know i hate having to replace a cap. im sure the mounting procedure in no way affects the look of the wheel.

safety is always a concern especially since i take my family with me. so if there is a will there is a way to get the same safety from a 50 to a 45. i think its great that you are here asking what WE want in a wheel. its not too often a company cares what the consumer wants. 

ok now another question. think we can get some t-shirts made, maybe some patches? i own a original hat patch courtesy of mr.59. but it would be cool to walk around a car show sporting a tru spoke shirt....just a suggestion


----------



## TruespokeInc (Oct 21, 2009)

All your ideas are good ones. We will definitely look into offering a 45 in the future. Anything we do like this we are required to go through safety testing, etc. As for a t-shirt,


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

I COULD DO WITHOUT THE BOLT ON SEX PART. MAYBE EVEN JUST A PIC OF A 3BAR. I THINK THOSE WOULD BE A SELLER. MAYBE YOU SHOULD HAVE SOME TYPE OF TSHIRT DESIGN CONTEST.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 18 2010, 08:27 PM~18846813
> *I COULD DO WITHOUT THE BOLT ON SEX PART. MAYBE EVEN JUST A PIC OF A 3BAR. I THINK THOSE WOULD BE A SELLER. MAYBE YOU SHOULD HAVE SOME TYPE OF TSHIRT DESIGN CONTEST.
> *


 :thumbsup: exactly


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

UPS came yesterday and brought my early christmas present to myself.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

A T-shirt with a picture of the above patches would be BAD AZZ!! Where do I place my order for a long sleeve XXL? Long sleeve T-shirts w/ something on the sleeves would be cool, gun shirts generally make them that way and they look bad azz in my opinion.

Where can we start placing orders!

--Turri.


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

i have a 40 spoke rim i can't get rid of. i was going to use it as a hose reel. anyone? any need?


----------



## TruespokeInc (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you like this artwork better? Thanks for your input.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Oct 19 2010, 09:13 PM~18855434
> *Do you like this artwork better? Thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> ...


I like the last image.But the other 2 just look to "rickey racer" for me.No ofece to the artist just an opinion


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Oct 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18855434
> *Do you like this artwork better? Thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice renderings, I think the second one is nice without the vehicle
But with thier history, these rims truely speak for themselves
Maybe just a straight ahead rendering of a 45 spoke and K/O
Then put Tru-Spoke on the bottom and your done


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

1979








2010


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Oct 15 2010, 09:27 PM~18823999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc+Oct 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18855434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're crazy :around:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

1 question from a Lowrider on a budget.





WHEN ARE THE RAFFLES!!!!!!!!!!




:biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

How much more back spacing does these new Tru Spokes have compared to Wire Wheel king wheels? Or is it the same?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Oct 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18855434
> *Do you like this artwork better? Thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> ...


last one without he woman in it

and the 2nd fonts only or more subtle car...


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

